# هل تخصص هندسة الطيران مطلوبة في دول الخليج وكم متوسط الرواتب؟؟؟؟



## saif_1992 (15 مارس 2011)

هل تخصص هندسة الطيران مطلوبة في دول الخليج وكم متوسط الرواتب؟؟؟؟


----------

